# Looking for fulfillment service that does waterbased ink printing



## quickbeam (Jun 22, 2009)

if anyone knows, please tell me. thanks!


----------



## LuckySandon1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Check out MerchRow.com they offer waterbased and earth friendly soy inks


----------



## quickbeam (Jun 22, 2009)

they seem pretty new, any experience working with them?


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

I have the Brother GT-541 which uses water based inks. You can check out my printing sites in my signature.

Thanks,

Dennis Graves


----------



## quickbeam (Jun 22, 2009)

i don't see that you do fulfillment on the website at least, do you?


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

I guess it depends on your definition of fulfillment service. I guess I'm more of a drop shipper or contract printer. If you are looking for someone to host your designs and process the orders (like cafepress) then I can't help. If you are looking for someone to dropship your shirts that you sell on your sites to your customers that is more along my line.

Dennis Graves


----------



## quickbeam (Jun 22, 2009)

so i got an email from printmojo that said they do waterbased, but a call on my answering machine that says they only do fashion base. ?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Dennis Graves said:


> I have the Brother GT-541 which uses water based inks. You can check out my printing sites in my signature.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dennis Graves


Please take note to what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If service request is not made in Referrals and Recommendations, you may Not offer your services. Please hit "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without infringing on the Forum Guidelines. Thank you. 

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

Sorry, my mistake. It won't happen again.

Dennis


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

I do both but am on the west coast. If you tell me what part of the country you are in I can try to hook you up with someone, I have a couple people but they have high minimums. Let me know if your interested in any of this.
Thanks
Jason
408-398-7254


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

Also, you can check our website, It Just relaunched so I apologize for its minimalism. 
Matteo Studios | Design, Apparel, Promotions, & Photography | Home
Jason


----------

